# Looking for the 2007 catalog



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi peeps..........

I'm looking for the 2007 catalog........does anybody have it and can scan it???is it on the web??(haven't found it)

thx


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I have a 2008 in PDF Version


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

Salsa_Lover said:


> I have a 2008 in PDF Version


thxs salsa but i found that one on the web. I am looking for the 2007 because of the color code to my C50 and a few tech details. I already have the video of the 2007 exhibition in Brazil which i had posted here.....


----------



## campyc40 (Aug 4, 2010)

2006? http://campybike.com/pdf/2006Colnago.pdf


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

campyc40 said:


> 2006? http://campybike.com/pdf/2006Colnago.pdf


thx campy........already have that too


----------



## ctam (Apr 21, 2003)

I have the 2007 catalog but I don't have a scanner...


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

ctam said:


> I have the 2007 catalog but I don't have a scanner...


maybe a friend, or large JPG files from camera?


----------



## ctam (Apr 21, 2003)

Which frame model do you want more info on? I can post a picture of that page from the catalog.


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

ctam said:


> Which frame model do you want more info on? I can post a picture of that page from the catalog.


C50 with wx07 paint or all paint schemes of that year and the geo chart...... I'd be really nhappy with that:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ctam (Apr 21, 2003)

As requested.....


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

ctam said:


> As requested.....


many thanks...........:blush2:


----------

